# NGD Jackson JS22-7



## jay moth (Sep 19, 2013)

After a bit of hiccup with getting the wrong guitar, my Jackson finally arrived, and it is absolutely amazing for the price, seriously.

So, here we go, even though for most of You just another black superstrat doesn't make any difference really. 

I actually prefer the minimalist look of it, rather than that quilted thing on a JS32-7Q. But that just me.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 19, 2013)

Congrats!! Very cool!


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice!! this might mean they will finally get mine in soon!!! ive been waitng for 3 or 4 months now..was supposed to be in twice allready..bla bla bla.

But it looks like it will be worth it! Looks really solid for the price. Any word on tone or playability? (ive allready tried the js32-7 and was really impressed)





ps: that acoustic in the background is AWESOME!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Sep 19, 2013)

Is that a peavey cirrus bass in the first photo? Those things are hot


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 19, 2013)

Congrats and hngd!


----------



## jay moth (Sep 19, 2013)

@downburst82: Hopefully You'll get your one soon. I ordered mine in the middle of August, so I waited like around month, then I had a bit of a problem, detailed in another thread but it's finally here. It is unbelievable how hard they're to get, considering the fact, they're the low-end ones.

Plays like butter so far, but first of all, I got it yesterday, so haven't got time really to play anything serious, apart from some jams / a bit of mindless chugga-chugga. And second of all, I'm a kind of guy, who will enjoy playing quite literally anything that has strings haha.

That acoustic on the other hand looks much better, than plays, I need to finally spend some time on it, give it a proper setup and such.

@Ed_Ibanez_Shred: That's Peavey Millenium 5 BXP, not as fancy, but still hot, my primary live bass at the moment. By "at the moment" I mean until next month, as I've got another Peavey on my GAS/to buy soon list.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 19, 2013)

MOAR PICS!!! I've been teetering on the edge of buying one of these for some time now! How does it compare to other guitars you've played? Hardware, neck, frets? Do tell!


----------



## Eviga (Sep 19, 2013)

nice guitar! i think about buy the 32 with quilted top


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 19, 2013)

there seems to be a guitar in the way of your cat picture


----------



## jay moth (Sep 19, 2013)

Love it so far, I'm so glad I haven't bought Ibanez, that one extra inch longer scale makes it much more comfortable.

Quality is comparable to my Jackson Kelly, obviously, they're very different beasts, but speaking about how it feels - It doesn't feel cheap at all. Very solid, but very lightweight guitar.

I mean, really, I know Dinkys have slighly smaller bodies, but still it's suprisingly light.

Quite soon I'm going to compare it against 7 string Soloist as guitarist from my band is using it when his Fender Tele Baritone feels too bright hehe. So yeah, we'll see if 3 times more expensive guitar will be 3 times better hehe.

One more picture:





And some sound test:
https://soundcloud.com/thetruepsych/test

And a very sludgy, and bassy one:
https://soundcloud.com/thetruepsych/test2

Also, clean(-er) one for good measure:
https://soundcloud.com/thetruepsych/test3

POD X3, no post processing, no thinking about if it was played well, and so on. So don't expect anything fancy, right? Also, stock pickups, we don't like them, do we? 

And yes, more cats, less guitars. I see what I can do.


----------



## gordomenz (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm not 100% sold on these things yet. I've picked up the quilted version of that guitar last week. And to me, it felt cheap, and looked cheap close up. I played the SL2 Pro Series as well. I didn't like the pewter style hardware. And the white binding on the neck looked cheap close up. Like some kind of plastic. (Not sure what they use). I love the new head stock designs though. The quality of my DK2M and Dominion seem to be wayyyy higher. They feel more solid and not like toys. Just my .02. Don't wanna piss on your NGD. So HAPPY NGD!!


----------



## jay moth (Sep 19, 2013)

I perfectly understand You, and actually You've pointed out reasons why I decided on JS22, not JS32, no binding, no quilted top, black finish, so "matching" headstock... The rest, apart from the neck (one piece in 22 vs more pieces in 32) is pretty much the same, so I choose minimal-but-safe solution. So yeah, I mostly agree. Even though in the end I'm enjoying mine, while You are not convinced hehe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 19, 2013)

gordomenz said:


> I'm not 100% sold on these things yet. I've picked up the quilted version of that guitar last week. And to me, it felt cheap, and looked cheap close up. I played the SL2 Pro Series as well. I didn't like the pewter style hardware. And the white binding on the neck looked cheap close up. Like some kind of plastic. (Not sure what they use). I love the new head stock designs though. The quality of my DK2M and Dominion seem to be wayyyy higher.



It's a $200 guitar, what were you expecting? 

Also, HNGD.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 19, 2013)

gordomenz said:


> the white binding on the neck looked cheap close up. Like some kind of plastic. (Not sure what they use).



FWIW all Jacksons use plastic binding including USA's.


----------



## FredRipper (Sep 19, 2013)

Like the looks of that, Congrats!
your cat seems to be jelly of your new toy


----------



## gordomenz (Sep 19, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a $200 guitar, what were you expecting?
> 
> Also, HNGD.


 
The SL2 was $899. And I didn't like it.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 19, 2013)

Daaaaaamnnn! For 220 euros this looks awesome hmmmmm tempting ! HNGD hope you are happy with it !


----------



## MrYakob (Sep 19, 2013)

So apart from the Maple top and finish, is there any difference practical differences between the JS22 and JS32? I've played the JS32 and it was a pretty sweet guitar for the price, and if the JS22 is the same for even less then I may have to pull the trigger on one. HNGD dude!


----------



## themalicenote (Sep 19, 2013)

MrYakob said:


> So apart from the Maple top and finish, is there any difference practical differences between the JS22 and JS32? I've played the JS32 and it was a pretty sweet guitar for the price, and if the JS22 is the same for even less then I may have to pull the trigger on one. HNGD dude!


From what I've gathered besides from the finish/top, the bridge on the 32 is the same as what they're using on their DKA7, and the 22 uses something cheaper I'm guessing...and the necks are different as well, the 32 is a 3 piece vs the 1 piece on the 22...Hope this helps.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 20, 2013)

If I read correctly, the JS32-7 also has the 12"-16" compound neck radius, whereas the JS22-7 has a simple 16" radius. It's confusing, though, since different sites have the neck spec listed differently. I could be wrong on that.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 20, 2013)

Its interesting that they contoured the cutaways! on the promotion picture they are not contoured. Its a Nice touch! Kind of wish they hadn't of switched it to a blade style pickup switch but thats not a big deal.


----------



## jay moth (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, the necks are different, as already stated, 1 piece with scarf joint vs 3 pieces with scarf joint, and I think JPhoenix19 is right about radiuses, but I've never played JS32 so I've got no comparison. 

However, I'm not sure about bridge, while I saw on the specs mentions about different neck radius, bridges in both of them are listed as "Jackson® Stamped 7-String Hardtail with Strings-Through-Body". Then again, I never saw JS32 in person.

Also those contours... look, both the shape of them, and knob/switch layout matches... promo picture of JS32






Interesting.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 20, 2013)

^ ya I noticed that it now shares an identical body carve/layout with the js32-7Q, makes production easier I guess....it does make me even more suspicious that they are just veneering the "quilt" top model. There is still some confusion over whether the js32-7q is maple capped with a quilted veneer or just basswood with a quilted veneer. Im only getting the js22-7 so it doesnt matter much to me.

Hopefully mine gets here soon so I can start modding it!


----------



## UncurableZero (Sep 21, 2013)

downburst82 said:


> ^ ya I noticed that it now shares an identical body carve/layout with the js32-7Q, makes production easier I guess....it does make me even more suspicious that they are just veneering the "quilt" top model. There is still some confusion over whether the js32-7q is maple capped with a quilted veneer or just basswood with a quilted veneer. Im only getting the js22-7 so it doesnt matter much to me.
> 
> Hopefully mine gets here soon so I can start modding it!


Seems like just a veneer on the basswood, rather than a top+veneer.
Jackson JS32-7Q Dinky NA - Thomann UK
Check the lower horn scoop on the 7th pic.


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 21, 2013)

^there you go, pretty clear in the picture. One more reason to get the cheap model


----------



## LaurensG (Sep 24, 2013)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICEEEEEEEEEEEE 

Im planning on getting this (when my 6string squier sells) ive got only one question, could i fit an 8 string set (bottom 7 strings) on it? sooo.. F# standard F# B E A D F# B or drop E? what do you think? (looking at the nut) would 13-74's fit on there for example? or do you think i'll have to file the nut?

Can't wait to hear more sound samples!! try some FFDP ;p


----------



## rg401 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey bro HNGD, I´m waiting for this one to show up for months, Jackson take my money! ! !


----------



## jay moth (Sep 24, 2013)

downburst82 said:


> ^there you go, pretty clear in the picture. One more reason to get the cheap model



Exactly. Well, for me it was rather clear putting someting else than veneer is not really possible at that pricetag. And frankly, even if that was something more fancy than that, I just don't like the look of it. There's something... elegant in that satin black. I wouldn't buy glossy one, but this... 

@LaurensG: I don't know if an 8-string set will fit, I've got no intention to set it up like that. However, I took a quick look now, by putting it against my 8, and it should be fine, maybe just a (very) little bit of filing... Then again, hard to say what will happen if You'll actually try to do this, rather than trying to measure it just by looking. Also, filing a nut is not that hard. 

A crappy pic, why not.





Sound samples - maybe. But jams only, I can't be bothered to play someone elses riffs haha.


----------



## LaurensG (Sep 24, 2013)

jay moth said:


> Exactly. Well, for me it was rather clear putting someting else than veneer is not really possible at that pricetag. And frankly, even if that was something more fancy than that, I just don't like the look of it. There's something... elegant in that satin black. I wouldn't buy glossy one, but this...
> 
> @LaurensG: I don't know if an 8-string set will fit, I've got no intention to set it up like that. However, I took a quick look now, by putting it against my 8, and it should be fine, maybe just a (very) little bit of filing... Then again, hard to say what will happen if You'll actually try to do this, rather than trying to measure it just by looking. Also, filing a nut is not that hard.
> 
> ...



Hahahahah, I understand that! well, HNGD! enjoy this little beast and make sure you take it for a 'walk' now and then cause it looks like it needs to discharge some of that energy now and then 

Thanks for the info & help 


EDIT: What do you think about the pickups by the way? how are those?


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 27, 2013)

jay moth said:


> Exactly. Well, for me it was rather clear putting someting else than veneer is not really possible at that pricetag. And frankly, even if that was something more fancy than that, I just don't like the look of it. There's something... elegant in that satin black. I wouldn't buy glossy one, but this...



They probabaly could pull off a simple maple cap with a veneer for $400 but ya it would be pushing it. I do like the look of them(32-7) for the most part, matching headstock and I might have been sold. Thing is with is just being a veneer tonaly it will be pretty much the same as the 22-7 and I would rather save $200 refinish it and invest in new pickups,tuners. Which is why the 22-7 makes the most sense to me. 



I hear you I too love satin black but alas I have to many black guitars so mine will definately be getting that refinish 

Are you planning to replace the pickups? if so what do you have in mind? (you might have mentioned this allready but I cant remember)

ps:they are still saying mid november for mine...ordered june 18th...


----------



## jay moth (Sep 27, 2013)

Pickups are... better than Ibbys stock ones, which is hardly an achievement. Nothing great, but also not like "let's replace them right now". 

Thing is though, as at the moment I'm not going to use that one live, I'm not in a hurry to replace them, especially considering how overprocessed my typical sound is. I'm happy with how those samples I've linked before in this thread sounds, but bear in mind that first one took the sound so far from what guitar actually produces, that neck and bridge pickup sounds almost the same. I may even try to prepare some kind of blindtest involving Jackson JS22-7, BC Rich Warlock N7 and Schecter Omen 8 (all stock) to see what happens.

However, I'm going to TRY not to buy any more guitars for the time being, so quite soon I'll start... modding what I've got now. Will see.

On black guitars - well, over a half of my collection is black... But most of them are glossy, so that one is staying how it is, first one to refinish will be Warlock (if any... or if I won't sell it, as this is a typical BC Rich, very annoying from time to time).

Mid november? That's just wrong. Most of the time I'm like "I wish I could move to North America" as when it comes to gear, things are easier on the other side of the pond... Not this time I guess. Also, we've got red Ibanez S8, not typical black one. To bad, I tried it, and didn't like it, but still. Anyway, hopefully You'll get it in mid nov, this year. Again - those new(ish) Jacksons are almost mythical, they're constantly delayed / out of stock / whatever... Strange.


----------



## AshVLSI (Oct 20, 2013)

This looks great! Definitely looking forward to getting one early next month. It'll be my first 7th string. Getting it along with a pair of D Activators


----------



## enghell (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks nice. HNGD!


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Oct 30, 2013)

jay moth said:


> After a bit of hiccup with getting the wrong guitar, my Jackson finally arrived, and it is absolutely amazing for the price, seriously.
> 
> So, here we go, even though for most of You just another black superstrat doesn't make any difference really.
> 
> I actually prefer the minimalist look of it, rather than that quilted thing on a JS32-7Q. But that just me.




How's the neck joint on this model? Square? Or aanj?


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Oct 30, 2013)

HNGD! Congrats!


----------



## darren (Oct 30, 2013)

That looks great! I wish they'd used the SLS headstock instead of the baritone one, but  

Interesting that it looks like they're doing blind fret slotting on those. A nice touch on a budget guitar!


----------



## jay moth (Nov 1, 2013)

> How's the neck joint on this model? Square? Or aanj?



Square, but as the whole body is quite slim, and by the end of neck joint even slimmer, it's more comfortable than most bolt-ons I've got, including aanj ones. Body piece is like half inch thick, maybe less, nothing to moan about hehe.


----------



## Bill Stickers (Nov 11, 2013)

HAPPY NGD (I'm late)
But lmfao it came in an Ibanez box, that's brilliant


----------



## The Dystopian GBM (May 6, 2014)

Hi, sorry coming in months late!! Did you change out the pup's? How did it compare to the soloist?


----------



## jay moth (Jul 27, 2014)

Somehow I never saw your post before, sorry.

No, I decided to keep original ones, at least for now. I'm not gigging with that particular guitar, so I'm happy with stock ones.

Comparing to Soloist... Well, Soloist is 3 times more expensive, but it's not 3 times better, lets just put it like that. Obviously, we're talking bolt on vs neck thru, and generic passives vs EMGs, so very different beasts, but still, I prefer mine. And I'm not playing with that band anymore, but that's another story.


----------

